# Krenov style Cabinet



## Philly (2 Jun 2005)

Hi All,
As you probably know I have finally completed my "Krenov" style cabinet. I started it back in November so it is about time! :lol: 
It is made from spalted sycamore and Ovangkol, and features NO man made materials. (Hey, how about a competition where you use no man made materials? No? Oh well :lol: ) The hardware is Brusso pin hinges and it is finished with oil, shellac and wax.
It was a real pleasure to work with the sycamore, especially as the Ovangkol was the complete opposite! Hanging the doors was not quite as difficult as I thought as I have never used pin hinges before, but it was still a bit nail biting. The handles are handmade, and many an hour was spent whittling various shapes to come up with the fianl design-many thanks for all your ideas! The drawers feature solid cedar bottoms (which I cut from a log I brought home for woodturning and seasoned myself) and have an overlapping front on the one side only to give the same join line as the doors.
I am pretty pleased with how it came together-instead of a final plan I left the design a bit fluid and let each part of the construction inspire the next. It certainly took longer than if I had a complete plan to begin with but the finished cabinet definitely came out o.k. in the end.
I think my next project will be a little more straightforward to give my nerves a chance to recover! :lol: 
I have full step by step photo's on my website here...
http://www.philsville.co.uk/krenov1.htm
And a few pics ....













Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (2 Jun 2005)

There are no words... Marvellous. Why in heck you have to get all coy with the paltry number of pics of the finished article, I don't know. Gloat, man, gloat! (Never thought I'd have to say that...). BTW, I assume the three-quarter pic is closest for the real colour?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (2 Jun 2005)

More pics to follow-the damned sun has gone in since finishing it and I can't get a worthy shot!!! :roll: 
The Ovangkol is really dark, the sycamore changes depending how you look at it. Better pics will follow-honest! :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Neil (2 Jun 2005)

Absolutely stunning, Philly :shock: \/ 



Philly":3gx84vm2 said:


> ...and features NO man made materials





Philly also":3gx84vm2 said:


> The hardware is Brusso pin hinges...


You must show me this Brusso tree sometime  :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Woodythepecker (2 Jun 2005)

What more can i say but "WOW".

Regards

Woody


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Jun 2005)

Top notch work man.

(And in addition to the Brusso Tree, I would love to see the glue pond)


----------



## Scott (2 Jun 2005)

It looks fantastic Philly! Well done!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jun 2005)

I am deeply jealous of your skills - fantastic work mate, fantastic!!!!!


----------



## tim (2 Jun 2005)

Philly

It looks great - well done. Can you provide some more details about the Ovangkol please. 




Chris":1onq7cb5 said:


> (And in addition to the Brusso Tree, I would love to see the glue pond)



its between the oil stream and the shellac marsh, next to the wax mountain..... :roll: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Les Mahon (2 Jun 2005)

Simply stuning - I am in awe of your workmanship

crawling quietly back into my corner now, all dreams of becoming a cabinet maker in the near future banished, where did I put the programming manual  

Les


----------



## Adam (2 Jun 2005)

Superb! Really stunning!

Adam


----------



## Aragorn (2 Jun 2005)

Nice one Philly!
Good looking piece.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jun 2005)

Hi Philly

Absolutely brilliant, a stunning piece of work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Shadowfax (2 Jun 2005)

Philly, that is stunning, mate! Very well done.
Something smaller next, then? Or just simply easier and less taxing on the grey stuff?
Cheers.

SF

I suppose if you paddled in the glue pond we might not see you again! Only in one place at any rate!


----------



## radicalwood (2 Jun 2005)

Hi Philly,

I can only go along with the others and say fantastic work.


----------



## mahking51 (2 Jun 2005)

Philly
The mutts nuts!
Stunning piece of work.
Martin


----------



## Waka (2 Jun 2005)

I'll 2nd, 3rd and 4th what everyone else has said. Excellent, now I'm really jealous.


----------



## AndyBoyd (2 Jun 2005)

da iawn bach!


----------



## MikeW (5 Jun 2005)

Very, very nice, Philly!

It's a piece that I can tell would be nice to be able to see and touch in person.

Well done.

Mike


----------



## ProShop (5 Jun 2005)

"Wow" fantastic.


----------



## tombo (6 Jun 2005)

very very nice in spite of not using any MDF! 

A piece like that will out live you, imagine where it might end up in a hundred years. What are you going to use it for in the mean time? I notice that there are no shelves in the top drinks cabinet maybe?

Tom


----------



## Philly (11 Jun 2005)

Tom
yeah, a drinks cabinet is its main purpose. My Dad has promised to buy a decanter and some crystal-I'm about to make a custom fit hold for it (and a bottle of my fave tipple) soon.
Thanks for all your positive comments,
Philly


----------



## GCR (12 Jun 2005)

Philly

Just taken a look at the pics on your web site. Excellent sequence and outstanding outcome. Did you mention how long it took to construct?

Bob


----------



## Philly (12 Jun 2005)

Bob
Started it back in November!! :roll: 
Mind you, I did complete a few other projects at the same time, so it didn't really take that long.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Philly (13 Jun 2005)

I know its a bit late but here are some better photo's for your delectation!
http://www.philsville.co.uk/krenov_pics.htm
I'm not the best photographer, and it is so dificult to accurately photograph furniture. But I hope these give a good idea of how it looks and some of the details.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ian Dalziel (17 Jun 2005)

Philly......superb.. =D> 

I've been really busy lately and only just noticed this what a cracker.....

I was just wondering though.... where the tool racks are :lol: 

excellant

Ian


----------



## Philly (17 Jun 2005)

Haa! :lol: 
Thanks Ian (and what you been busy with??? :wink: )
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ian Dalziel (17 Jun 2005)

Philly":3g6isi1a said:


> (and what you been busy with??? :wink: )
> 
> Philly



the biggest chest of drawers i've ever done 1800 wide x 1600 high x 550mm deep alas in pine faced mdf with pine facings as per spec...just got rid of them out the workshop. still customer was happy but what a weight..

treated myself to a new warco vmc milling machine which i've been gathering bits for a cnc conversion with the help of Kong (jason) man that stuffs expensive....makes the actual price of the mill pale into insignifigance. wont be done for a few months though....i will be starting a thread on cnczone in the next few months.

work has kept me on my toes though with the promotion but i'm thinking its not worth the hassle...not the best decision i've ever made but it seemed good one at the time.i want to step down again if they let me......... waaaaay tooooo many hours. 

Ian


----------



## Philly (17 Jun 2005)

WOW! CNC! Now that sounds like fun. I better pop round next time your home........ :wink: 
Cheers
Philly  
(and congrats on the promotion!)


----------



## jonny boy (24 Jul 2005)

Exellent contrast on such an unusual piece. V. Good.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Aug 2005)

philly,
absolutely unfu(whoops cant say that)ing believeable!
if i could do half as good id be happy.
mik,


----------

